# Malaysia Certificate of Good Conduct



## killtheoriginal (Nov 17, 2014)

Can i ask my parents to apply it for me in person? Is this faster?

If not, which way is the fastest to get the certificate of good conduct? I'm maalysian and am now in australia


----------



## anothermich (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi. You must apply for it online at http://www.kln.gov.my/web/guest/online. You then have a choice to get the department to post the certificate to you, or collect it yourself at any Malaysian Embassy/High Consulate.
Please see attached for a guide. This is an official guide from KLN. 
They say it will take 1 - 2 months, but I got mine done in about 10 days. Good luck.


----------



## WillyWonka (Aug 20, 2014)

killtheoriginal said:


> Can i ask my parents to apply it for me in person? Is this faster?
> 
> If not, which way is the fastest to get the certificate of good conduct? I'm maalysian and am now in australia


Hey,

Complete the form online - KLN website.
Once you get an email saying it has been processed, print that out and go to the Malaysian consulate on St Kilda Road.

Check this for info - *Cert of Good Conduct*

Not sure if that's updated - heh.. you know what I mean .. 
Best to give them a call first. 
Contact details - Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Malaysia - Home

All the best!


----------

